# 1996 Bianchi Catalog / EL/OS Giro Frame Size



## TahoeMartin (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I have a frame/fork that I bought about 12 years ago, and now, since I've almost never ridden it, I'm going to sell it (on eBay or Craig'sList). I think that it is a 59cm, but it could be a 57cm frame; I would like to nail this down before I post it somewhere. 

Someone here mentioned that they had a *1996 Bianchi Bicycle catalog*; if I could check some of my measurements against that catalog, I could solve this mystery. Anyone?

The frame is, I'm almost certain, from a *1996 Bianchi EL/OS (Giro)*, which I bought around 1998 or 1999 (in Chico, California). This also has a Campy Chorus headset, but I don't think that this was original in 1996; I think that this was probably changed in 1998 or 1999. (The 1996 EL/OS Giro came with a Chris King headset, I think.)

Here are some of the measurements I have (none of these are perfect):

head tube: 5 1/4"; 133mm
seat tube (c/t): 22 3/8"; 56.8cm
seat tube (c/c): 21 3/4"; 55.2cm
top tube (c/c): 22 1/8"; 56cm
wheelbase: 38 1/4"; 970mm

The bottom bracket features the following code, stamped into the bottom: "57f111c". The serial number - on the rear dropouts - looks like "7126" or possibly "TI26". 

Can anyone help me to positively determine the Bianchi frame size for this?

Thanks!

Martin
Carson Valley, Nevada - a roadie's paradise!)
[email protected]


----------



## jimmm (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi

I don't have my Bianchi Catalogs with me but Bianchi always measures center to top so your bike is closer to a 57. Plus a 56 top tube is rather short for a 59 and then the 57 on the bottom just about seals it. Your bike is a 57.


----------

